# Opinions on Tsuge pipes?



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

As if I really _need_ another pipe... But the Tsuge pipes I'm seeing at SP look like a hell of a bargain. I'd love a plateau Dublin, and $60 sounds like a steal:

http://www.smokingpipes.com/pipes/new/tsuge/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=97907

Anybody have one? Love it?  Hate it?


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

Don't know anything about them Cliff but that is a good looking pipe!


----------



## jmd (Feb 25, 2012)

I was looking at that exact same pipe but decided not to go against it from what i had read! My conclusion from everything I read was:
1. Tsuges look better than they smoke.
2. Certain lines of them are machine made.
3. They are very small than what the pictures exaggerate them to be.

I don't have one but that's just my two cents from what I read! Not trying to put you down about, just filling you in with the info I found out.


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

I think they look great and they seem to have a pipe for every price range, I havent heard much about them but it wouldnt hurt to pick one up for that price, that is just a few bucks more than a Grabow so if it is at least an okay smoke it will be worth the money.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

That's some might good looking grain for $60. :shock:


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

Jmd what about them made them not smoke well?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Machurtado said:


> Jmd what about them made them not smoke well?


The only thing that would make it smoke poorly is a bad drill, in my experience. Generally, a bad drill can be remedied with some pipe mud, if it isn't too high on the bowl. I think there are fillers that can do the job, too, but not being a pipe craftsman, I'm not sure what that would be exactly, but it exists I'm pretty sure. I'd give it a whirl, I think. It's smokingpipes, though, so if Clifford inspects the drill and it's terrible, they'll take it back as long as he doesn't smoke it.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

On another forum a member had mentioned in passing about a stinger inside of his new Tsuge. That struck me as very odd if it's true. Can anyone confirm or deny the use of stingers in their pipes?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Clifford that is a gorgeous looking pipe for $60!! If it stays there long enough it might get bought - LOL! Oh, and being the total noob that I am with pipes (but having more pipes than I can smoke) - I can't offer any insight to Tsuges whatsover other than that one looks REALLY nice!!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

freestoke said:


> That's some might good looking grain for $60.


I KNOW, RIGHT?! :jaw:



jmd said:


> I was looking at that exact same pipe but decided not to go against it from what i had read! My conclusion from everything I read was:
> 1. Tsuges look better than they smoke.
> 2. Certain lines of them are machine made.
> 3. *They are very small *than what the pictures exaggerate them to be.
> ...


Thanks for that. To me, the picture doesn't _exaggerate_ the size, exactly, but it doesn't _show_ you the size at all. But your post prompted me to check the dimensions below the pic (which I really hadn't thought about)...it does sound smallish.

Thanks to everyone else, too. I've talked myself out of it. If there had been 50 "OMG BUY IT NOW! WHAT A STEAL!" posts, I might not have been able to resist. To be honest, I've got plenty of briars in my rotation, and I've been enjoying my cobs more than my briars anyway, AND I just ordered a few more cobs to put in the mix - another Diplomat (in the old discontinued style, not the new 5th Avenue), a General, a Legend, and a Freehand! So no new Tsuge for me!


----------



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

gahdzilla - I can vouch for those Tsuges. I now have five of them,and they are all very good to excellent in the puffing department. The first one I got was a new Kaga from SP. Since then I've snapped up naturalrusticated bulldogs (one bent), a Triangle dog estate and most recently a squat tomato Super Smooth from SP. They are quite a steal at those prices. The rusticateds remind me of Tinsky's coral carves.

hp
les


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

lestrout said:


> gahdzilla - I can vouch for those Tsuges. I now have five of them,and they are all very good to excellent in the puffing department. The first one I got was a new Kaga from SP. Since then I've snapped up naturalrusticated bulldogs (one bent), a Triangle dog estate and most recently a squat tomato Super Smooth from SP. They are quite a steal at those prices. The rusticateds remind me of Tinsky's coral carves.
> 
> hp
> les












LA LA LA LA I'M NOT LISTENING!!!!!

:mrgreen:

In all seriousness, thank you, sir, but I've already talked myself out of buying it. Hopefully your post will help the next guy who's interested in them!


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

I know you mentioned you have talked yourself out of it, but I thought I would go ahead and add this in for future reference for anyone who may search Tsuge pipes.

To begin with, I love squat tomato shapes. I saw some Tsuge pipes on Smoking Pipes a few months back and never bought one. In the description, they claimed that they are from the Japanese market and they were bought on closeout and would only be available in limited quantities. So, I decided I wanted one before they were gone and I could no longer get one (as I loved the shape). Here is an example of the shape/finish I found and loved: link. I started googling for reviews, and everything I came across regarding the super smooth squat tomatoes claimed they were good smokers and good little pipes. They were sold out for quite some time, and I kept my eye open waiting for them to list more, and even e-mailed them inquiring if they had more. Once they listed a few more, I ended up buying one (a few weeks ago). I did NOT pay attention to the dimensions at all and read that there was no filter which I liked. When I received the pipe, I was literally astonished by the size and surprised by the stinger. I contemplated sending it back. However, the stinger is removable, and the more I thought about it, the more I realized I loved the shape and enjoy a slightly smaller bowl, and decided it wouldn't hurt anything to keep it.

So there's the back-story and I figured pictures would help tremendously, so I hope these help!

First, here are some photos illustrating the size. Next to a czech tool:









In my palm:









The bowl (I believe I had my middle finger stuck in there. If you notice, it doesn't even quite make it to my first knuckle):









Finally, pictures of the stinger. With the stinger:









Without the stinger:









If you want any more information, or you would like me to take some additional photos, let me know!


----------



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

Yo CQ

Yup - some of my Tsuges have stingers, but unlike the Kaywoodie type, they are easily removable.

hp
les


Commander Quan said:


> On another forum a member had mentioned in passing about a stinger inside of his new Tsuge. That struck me as very odd if it's true. Can anyone confirm or deny the use of stingers in their pipes?


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Thanks for that confirmation. At least it is the removable type, it still strikes me as odd that a modern maker is still using these in their pipes. 

Kaywoodie uses the drinkless system as a marketing ploy, so they don't count.


----------

